# Last day of Cassini



## Secundino (Sep 14, 2017)

The last few hours of Cassini. There are spectacular views between the raw images. 
Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks, Secun. We watched a special on Cassini last night on Public TV. Interesting and informative. It is sad it has to end, but what a journey!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 16, 2017)

Everybody (well, nearly everybody :rollhappy is now talking about the impact site of Cassini at Saturn. Though nobody has seen it, all parameter indicate that it happened more or less like in the animations.

But imagine ... just for one moment ... there still are deep space ears open and ... exactly 83 minutes later (the time it takes for a radio signal to travel back to earth) the signs of Cassini reappear on the screens. Sending images as usual, doing science. The scientist, too, are able to communicate with Cassini. But the recorder has a gap - for those 83 minutes it disappeared there is no record.
The fuel tanks have been replenished. All functions are in perfect health, except one. Cassini is set on course back to earth. And the scientist find no way to change that. 

oke: Could somebody please make this film? I love sci-fi movies!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2017)

That would be quite a scenario!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 17, 2017)

I saw the movie Contact, too.......


----------



## Secundino (Sep 17, 2017)

Contact?

Ah yes, I looked it up, yes, I've seen it. And there was a gap in the recordings, too. Good film, but too much focus on religion and military, as with all hollywood sci-fi movies. While the real interesting thing would be, how would we contact if we had the opportunity/how would 'they' contact if they ever wanted to? And how could this be comprehensible (don't like the idea of telepathy, though in my youth it thrilled me, now it's a deux ex machina) given that we haven't managed to communicate to none of the co-habiting living creatures on our own earth... 
Would we really have the military forces stepping into the front line? And if this is so, wouldn't any intelligent visitor not rather try to contact those of us/or other species? who are not armed nor thinking in categories of defence and fighting?

Btw, I liked the solution this film gave to the looks of aliens. Nothing like long-fanged reptilish nightmare symbionts!


----------

